# back ground music/ sound effects



## Curtis (Sep 10, 2009)

Audiomicro.com offers original Royalty free music and Free Sound Effects.You can find large catalog of sound effect tracks. you can also buy sound effects using a Pay Per Download or Subscription Package, then download original files any time. you can get very good quality music and sound effect(Hip-Hop, Dance, Techno, Jazz, Chillout, Drum and Bass etc.) for very cheap prices.


----------



## HauntoweeN (Jun 27, 2010)

I would LOVE to find someone who will create you your own halloween background music. But I have'nt had much luck in that. But to answer you'r question, I like both NOX and MIDNIGHT, but if I had to pick one it would be nox arcana.


----------

